# [SOLVED] SATA errors?

## pgu

I've experienced lots of pauses in my shells/editors lately. I suspect it's related to these messages

```
[7412759.551236] ata4: hard resetting link

[7412762.509573] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[7412762.574223] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[7412762.574227] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88080f050d70), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[7412762.575194] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[7412762.575202] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88080f050d70), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[7412762.575533] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[7412762.575538] ata4.00: retrying FLUSH 0xea Emask 0x4

[7412762.575708] ata4.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0

[7412762.575713] ata4: EH complete
```

Are these hard SATA errors, or are they related to ACPI or file system problems?

My /proc/mdstat does not give any indication of faulty drives.Last edited by pgu on Fri Apr 03, 2015 6:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

 *pgu wrote:*   

> I've experienced lots of pauses in my shells/editors lately. I suspect it's related to these messages
> 
> ```
> 
> [7412762.575708] ata4.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
> ...

 

This looks like a broken or dying drive.  Back up your data and replace it!

----------

## krinn

 *pgu wrote:*   

> My /proc/mdstat does not give any indication of faulty drives.

 

You can lookup what drive it is, as it will gave you its name in dmesg

```
dmesg | grep "ata4.00"
```

You can get also this kind of error on faulty configure controller (like ahci turn into ide mode) or bad cable.

So check your cable and make sure controller is setup as before.

----------

## pgu

I was suspecting a faulty drive, but previously the raid has discovered the faulty drive and marked it as bad in /proc/mdstat.

The dmesg log contains nothing but messages like the ones I posted above.

----------

## pgu

How can I emerge smartctl?

----------

## pgu

Seem to be sys-apps/smartmontools

----------

## pgu

One of the drives results in:

```
Read SMART Data failed: scsi error aborted command

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Status command failed: scsi error aborted command

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: UNKNOWN!

SMART Status, Attributes and Thresholds cannot be read.
```

So at least I have the serial number from smartctl.

----------

## pgu

I replaced the drive and smartctl is happy with the new drive. The raid will take several hours to rebuild.

What's different from previous failures is that mdadm did not marke the drive as bad.

I still have errors like these: 

```
[    0.833096] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psargs-359)

[    0.833627] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT5._GTF] (Node ffff88080f04ee60), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psparse-536)

[    0.834239] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psargs-359)

[    0.834779] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88080f04ed70), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psparse-536)

[    0.835365] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.835617] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psargs-359)

[    0.836158] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88080f04ec08), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psparse-536)

[    0.836762] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psargs-359)

[    0.837295] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88080f04ede8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140926/psparse-536)
```

----------

